# Amplifier eye candy



## RAW (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a few pictures for those who have never seen them side by side or rear view pictures.
Enjoy




































































































:T


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

i wondered about those plate amps. thanks for the pics!!

dave


----------



## Creative Sound (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Al.

I wish there were some really exciting new budget models available but most of the work being done includes DSP and higher power with a resulting higher price.

Bob


----------

